# Slow Motion Agility: Pimg



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I invited a friend to agility class last night so his kids could see what agility is all about, and interact with the dogs. While there, he shot some slow motion footage of Pimg running the two courses setup. It's definitely a neat perspective- you can really watch my timing and how Pimg reads it. You can see where I'm on and where I'm late. I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

That's a fun video to watch...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

So neat! I love being able to see all the signals and body language so clearly and see his reactions to them. Wish I could do this sort of thing so I could go back and analyze my runs. I could definitely use it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks!



Pax8 said:


> So neat! I love being able to see all the signals and body language so clearly and see his reactions to them. Wish I could do this sort of thing so I could go back and analyze my runs. I could definitely use it.


I don't think you can be that good without recording your sessions and watching/critiquing your moves. It is critical to success in agility!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, well done!


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Great Video, thanks for sharing.

I can't wait to see more and to actually get to that point.

We are just starting jumps and weaving.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

You seriously don't post enough! You should know by now how much this forum enjoys watching Pimg!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice! I especially liked watching how you cue turns or forward motion going into the tunnels. Pimg clearly understands what you are cuing and it is fun to watch in such detail as you pick her up upon exit.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Zeeva said:


> You seriously don't post enough! You should know by now how much this forum enjoys watching Pimg!


Thanks! I have a young pup to train; no time for the forum these days. I try to still post super cool stuff when I can. 



LuvWorkingGSDs said:


> Very nice! I especially liked watching how you cue turns or forward motion going into the tunnels. Pimg clearly understands what you are cuing and it is fun to watch in such detail as you pick her up upon exit.


She's just incredible. We've become a tight team for sure, and we clearly understand each other on the course. She reads my cues very, very well and I read her lines very well. The sad news is that Pimg has been officially retired from agility, so there won't be many more videos of her running. She's had a string of health issues (all under control now) and lost substantial amounts of muscle in her thighs and rear end. While she can still run VERY well, and is still competitive, I have chosen to retire her for her own safety. We still go to class once a week and will still compete here and there, but certainly not full weekend trials. Maybe just a Sat here or a Sun there. I'm glad you enjoyed the videos. I also thought they were super cool!


----------

